# فتاة مجرمة



## crazy_girl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*هذه الفتاة توفيت أمها

وفي جنازة أمها قابلت شاب, أول مره تشوفه

هذا الشاب كان وسيماً جدا, وجدت فيه جميع المواصفات

التي كانت تتمناها في فارس أحلامها

أعجبت هذه الفتاة بذلك الشاب وأحبته حب شديد جدا جدا

لكن المشكلة أن هذه الفتاة لم تتعرف عليه, لم تأخذ

عنوانه أو رقم تلفونه, حتى إسمه لم تعرفه ....!!

أخذت هذه الفتاة بالبحث عن أي شيء أو معلومة

تدلها عليه..... لكن جميع محاولاتها باءت بالفشل

بعد أيام قليلة, هذه البنت قتلت أختها

السؤال ????

في إعتقادك... ماهو السبب الذي جعل هذه الفتاة

تقدم على قتل أختها؟

فكر جيدا قبل أن ترى الأجابة, وحاول أن تكون

صادقا في

إجابتك قدر الإمكان

هل فكرت ؟؟

إنزل تحت عشان تشوف الإجابة

الجواب
















قامت الفتاة بقتل أختها, على أمل أن يظهر ذلك

الشاب مرة أخرى في جنازة أختها

إذا جاوبت نفس الجواب ,فهذا يدل على أن (تفكيرك)

مثل تفكير المرضى النفسيين اللذين لديهم نزعة للقتل

هذا الإختبار طبّق من قبل أطباء نفسيين عديدين,

على أشخاص كان المراد معرفة ما إذا كان تفكيرهم

تفكير إجرامي أم لا

وطبّق هذا الأختبار على مجرمين عديدين

كانوا متهمين بإرتكاب سلسلة من الجرائم

وقد أجابوا عليه بشكل صحيح

إذا أخطأت في الجواب, هذا شي جيد بالنسبة لك

ومعناه ان انت كويس​*


----------



## veansea (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

ايه ده 
يعنى انا بفكر تفكير اجرامى 
مهو اى انسان عاقل بيربط الاحداث ببعض لازم هيفكر كيدا


----------



## crazy_girl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

ههههههههههههههههه
معلش ياقمر كلنا لها
منا تفكيري طلع فى منتهى الاجرام يامجرمة
هههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك ياعسل


----------



## dr.sheko (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

على فكره العاقل بس هو اللي يفكر بالطريقةدي
يعني الاجرام  دا للطبيعي البيفكر عادي خالص
يلا تفكير اجرامي وخلاص


----------



## lenda (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

كده بقى كل الناس مجرمين  كويس لينا مستبقل مرسى للموضوع علشان الكل يكتشف انه قريب هيصدر الحكم عليه


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

طب هبلغ عنك يامجنونه
مش كفايه مجنونه لا كمان مجرمه
اصبرى عليا
يا امن 
يامركزززززززززز
يا شرررررررررررطه

وحياتم يامجنونه لاسجنك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mrmr120 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك ياكريزى​


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

دة مطبق للبنات بس 
انا لو هقتل اخوايا علشان واحدة
يالهوي انا اعمل كدة
ياخرابي 

بس هي هاتبقى حلوة  :smil12:!!!!!


----------



## merola (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

_*هههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة اوى دية 
بس بت الصراحة ناصحة فى داهية اختها بس تشوفة *_​


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



m.e.e قال:


> على فكره العاقل بس هو اللي يفكر بالطريقةدي
> يعني الاجرام  دا للطبيعي البيفكر عادي خالص
> يلا تفكير اجرامي وخلاص



ههههههههههههه
ماليش دعوة طلعتى مجرمة ومتتهربيش :a63::a63::a63:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي يا m.e.e
لمرورك ومشاركتك الاجرامية دى


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



twety قال:


> طب هبلغ عنك يامجنونه
> مش كفايه مجنونه لا كمان مجرمه
> اصبرى عليا
> يا امن
> ...



ياخرابي ياعرابي:dntknw:
واهون عليكي؟:smil13:
ياامن 
يامررررررررركز 
ياشرررررررطة
يا اى حد تعالى
تعالى خد البنت دى عايزة تخطفنى:smil12::smil12::smil12:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا كلنا فى الهوا سوا
:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك ياكريزى​



ياخرابي ياعرابي:smil13:
ولما تخربي عقلي اجيب لكم المواضيع دى ازااى؟:dntknw:
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



ramyghobrial قال:


> دة مطبق للبنات بس
> انا لو هقتل اخوايا علشان واحدة
> يالهوي انا اعمل كدة
> ياخرابي
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة موت ابقي جربها كدة
وانت هتتقابلو انت واللى بتحبه فى الجنة باذن الله بعد ماتموت شهيدا فى السجن
ههههههههههههههههه 
وميرسي يارامي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



merola قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى دية
> بس بت الصراحة ناصحة فى داهية اختها بس تشوفة *_​



ههههههههههههه
مش كدة؟
مانا بقول كدة؟
دانتى طلعتى مجرمة بشكل؟
30:30:30:
تعالى جنبي ياقمر
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك ياعسل


----------



## sondos_m2006 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

الحمد لله انا طلعت سليمة


----------



## acc_loues (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

رخمة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> الحمد لله انا طلعت سليمة



ههههههههههههطيب الحمد لله جت سليمة 
ميرسي ياسوندوس لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



acc_loues قال:


> رخمة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى



ميرسي اوى ده بس من ذوقك


----------



## acc_loues (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

بجد اسف

وياريت ماتزعليش

انا مجرد بقول راى

واختلاف وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضية

وياريت ماتزعليش


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



acc_loues قال:


> بجد اسف
> 
> وياريت ماتزعليش
> 
> ...



اوكى اوكى انا مش زعلانة بجد لان د رايك فى الموضوع مش فيا انا
ثانيا ده مجرد رايي مش قاعدة مسلم بيها
فعادى يعنى مفيش حاجة
انا اللى مش عجبانى الطريقة نفسها كان ممكن تشوفها ومتبديش راي لو معجبتكش او بريقة تانية الذ لانها كدة على طول لزق تدايق شوية
بس خلص محصلش حاجة انا مش بزعل على فكرة من اصحابي وزمايلي فى المنتدى


----------



## جو كار (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

الحب ياخوتى مش بنفس الطريقة دى الحب هو محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح قبل كل شى ياريت نحبة من كل قلبنا وفكرنا


----------



## naderr (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

بس  تفكرها  عالى  قوى
جنانك جننى اهاههاهههاهاهاهاهااهاهه


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



جو كار قال:


> الحب ياخوتى مش بنفس الطريقة دى الحب هو محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح قبل كل شى ياريت نحبة من كل قلبنا وفكرنا



اولا احب اشكرك لمرورك الجميل ده وعرض رايك
واحب اضيف حاجة ان كلامك صح 
بس احنا فى منتدى ترفيهي يعنى هزار مش بحق وحقيقي زى النكت كدة
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



naderr قال:


> بس  تفكرها  عالى  قوى
> جنانك جننى اهاههاهههاهاهاهاهااهاهه



ههههه
ميرسي يانادر ربنا يشفيك:smil6::smil6:


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

المنتدى ترفية ودينى في نفس الوقت واحنا المفروض مننساش يسوع المسيح
وشكرا ليك ياخى


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



جو كار قال:


> المنتدى ترفية ودينى في نفس الوقت واحنا المفروض مننساش يسوع المسيح
> وشكرا ليك ياخى



اوكى عارفة بس اللى انا كاتباه ده موضوع ترفيهي وفى القسم الترفيهي وانا مراعية كويس انه ميكنش مخل بالادب او الدين
وده بهدف الضحك والتسلية فقط 
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

اوكى متاسف ليك على العموم ممكن نكون اصدقاء:spor22:


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

احنا كلنا اخوات واصحاب ومتتاسفش عادى ممكن تكون بس فهمت غلط لكن محصلش حاجة وانا مش بزعل خالص من اخواتى هنا
وميرسي ليك


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

مرسى على زواك  الجميل :new2:


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

العفو بجد بس انت زعلان ليه خلاص صافى يالبن


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

لا صدقنى مش زعلان ولا حاجة
دى طبيعة الدنيا يوم تاخد ويم تجيب


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

ههههههههه
اوكى ميرسي لردك الحلو بس انت شكلك متعقد من حاجة معينة


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

حليب ياشطة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

هههههههههه
ميرسي بجد لمرورك الحلو ده وكلامك الجميل ومشاركتك اللطيفة دى


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

*طيب الفقر*
* دى*
* قتلت اختها علشان تشوفه*
* طيب كده هتشوفه ازاى *
*وهى فى السجن *
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## muheb (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

هههههههههه ايه الخفة ده يابنت


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



BITAR قال:


> *طيب الفقر*
> * دى*
> * قتلت اختها علشان تشوفه*
> * طيب كده هتشوفه ازاى *
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
ماهى بقي تهرب لحد ماتروح الجنازة وتقابله وتلبسه تهمة ويتحبسوا سوا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههه ايه الخفة ده يابنت



هههههه
ميرسي يامهيب لمرورك ومشاركتك الخفيفة دى


----------



## بنت الراعى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد جامدة اووووووووووى


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

ميرسي يابنت الراعي لمرورك ومشاركتك ياسكر


----------



## جو كار (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

موضوع شيق  وجميل جداا 
شكرا


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

ميرسي ياجوكار لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلاااااااااام على ذكاء البت دى 
معرفناش يا كيرزى راح الجنازة ولا ...؟


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

*دة جنان فى جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## losivertheprince (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب انا لومن البنت دي علي فكرة لو الولد ظهر تقتله علشان تعلمة ان لو والدتها ماتت مرة تانية وهو جيه الجنازة لازم يديلها رقم تليفونه ولا ده هيبقي تهريج ......... ايه الهزار ده دلع بنات صحيح*​


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه الحمد لله جات سليمة
بس موضوع لاسع بجد
شكله كدى تجربة شخصية 
ld:وانا اناشد ( حلوة اناشد دى ) تويتى انها تبلغ بدل ما تموتينا واحد:vava: واحد فى المنتدى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

:smil12:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

بصراحة يا كريزى انا معترف بانى طلعت مجرم بس تفتكرى فى حد عاقل فى المنتدىهيفكر ان كريزى جيرل هتكتب موضوع ومافيش فى الأخر مقلب من اياهم انا فكرته مقلب طلع اشتغالة جامدة موت 
بس على فكرة الموضوع بيدل على 
مدى احتياجكم لينا         طريقة تفكيركم الملائكية      مدى ذكائكم العبقرى
وبالنسبة لتويتى اوعى تفتكرى ان التهديدات دى علشان صعبان عليها البنت اللى ماتت 
لا يا ماما دى تلاقيها كانت مديناها ولا يا عالم تكون هى اللى ادت لأختها الفكرة علشان تخلص من الأتنين وتحرز الهدف انفراااااااااااااااااااااد
انا مع جيلان فى رائيها علشان انا حاسس ان الواحد اخرته قربت


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاة مجرمة*

هههههههههه
 ميرسي يا كى جى وان اجرام لمروركم ومشاركتك الحلوة دى بجد


----------

